# Underwear bike ride in Pittsburgh



## Kstone (Jul 14, 2017)

My friend just sent me this.  ALRIGHT... WHO IS COMING WITH ME!?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 14, 2017)

Hmmm, Pittsburgher's aren't really famous for their physiques, at least not in a good way.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 14, 2017)

Not good for my eyes..............:eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 14, 2017)

Be sure to take lots of photos for those of us who can't make it. And don't forget to take a few extreme close-ups for the macro Monday thread.


----------



## kreika (Jul 14, 2017)

I noticed the ride time. It'll help from being blinded by the white!!!!! Lol


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/PghUnderwearBikeRide/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2017)

That's a really good way to get to know your neighbor, if you want to know your neighbor.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 14, 2017)

Mama June in grannie panties on a bike? YIKES!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 14, 2017)

Kstone said:


> My friend just sent me this.  ALRIGHT... WHO IS COMING WITH ME!?
> 
> 
> View attachment 644275



I would go with you but I am in California


----------



## Greg M (Jul 14, 2017)

Just let me get into this first...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2017)

Everyone make sure you have a bike related tattoo before the ride. And a clean pair of jockeys.  lol


----------



## the2finger (Jul 16, 2017)

No stained tidy whities?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thinking of making it a Tanga Ride in Whittier today
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/uptown-whittier-open-streets.113832/


----------



## dogdart (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Herman (Jul 16, 2017)

Possibly


----------



## partsguy (Jul 17, 2017)

*BLINDED BY THE LIGHT!*


----------



## partsguy (Jul 17, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> That's a really good way to get to know your neighbor, if you want to know your neighbor.




Will you be my neighbor?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 17, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Everyone make sure you have a bike related tattoo before the ride. And a clean pair of jockeys.  lol
> 
> View attachment 644677



Is that so you can ride him like a bike?


----------



## dogdart (Jul 17, 2017)

there is one  every month
next one is July 27th


----------



## partsguy (Jul 17, 2017)




----------

